# Mac versus XP?



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm really getting fed up with XP and the way it works! can anyone tell me if a Mac would be better, more stable and easy to use? I don't know anything about them and would appreciate some help


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I can't tell you that, I just don't see how XP is unstable...Windows 98 That was Unstable.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've had untold problems with XP, I feel the need for change


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Whether it would be "better" or you'd have fewer problems depends on what you use your computer for and what the problems are.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm not into gaming, I just surf the net etc. etc. I'm fed up of getting error messages and "windows cannot open this file" my pc reboots itself constantly, goodness knows why although I don't attribute that necessarily to XP but who knows? I just want a simple operation that's fast with minimal problems


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

with a question like yours you will no doubt get the Pro's and cons from both sides of the fence. But you need to keep in mind the problems you have are likely the result of installing programs like those that give you fancy Mouse pointers, eMail Emoticons, screen savers etc just anything that may come packaged with spyware, then maybe there are times you may have kids using the computer downloading/installing who knows what. After a while those things can slow your system down and cause other problems.

I think the way a mac is safer in those regards is th fact that those programs are not as common or at the very least are not malicious since Microsoft gets "targeted" more ( that is a common argument).

You obviously been around here for a long time (notice how I said "Here"), so have you seeked help in the security section to see what is wrong?

I have 4 XP machines and there have been times when I have had issues that were resolved by posting in security. Other than that, things run fine.

*I'm just "Die Hard" MS, I have no time for Macs


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ziggy1 said:


> with a question like yours you will no doubt get the Pro's and cons from both sides of the fence. But you need to keep in mind the problems you have are likely the result of installing programs like those that give you fancy Mouse pointers, eMail Emoticons, screen savers etc just anything that may come packaged with spyware, then maybe there are times you may have kids using the computer downloading/installing who knows what. After a while those things can slow your system down and cause other problems.
> 
> I think the way a mac is safer in those regards is th fact that those programs are not as common or at the very least are not malicious since Microsoft gets "targeted" more ( that is a common argument).
> 
> ...


I know for a fact it's not down to installed programmes as I've just reformatted.I'm not into fancy mouse pointers nor Email emoticons, nor pink thingies
I started a thread regarding router problems which incorporated other issues such as my pc constantly rebooting! it' seems a grey area as to what causes it, I still think graphics but who knows


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I installed XP on my iMac last week via bootcamp to run a program that only worked for Windows. "VCR2PC" to be exact. As the program was running, a blue screen came up and restarted XP. Then I removed it, installed Vista and ran the same program, no blue screen as of yet.

Yes, Mac OS is VERY stable, never had it restart on me in all the years I've use it. And from my experience, Vista is more stable than XP (even though people have said the opposite.)

When you get a bluescreen within an hour of installing XP, you know there's a problem. Plus 7 years ago I bought a laptop (Sony Vaio) that had XP, and withn the first week it blue screened 5 times and I had to exchange it for another Vaio (luckily they exchanged it for free).


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I guess what works for some doesn't work for others, so what's your opinion on Mac versus Vista? I'd appreciate your input


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

dotty999 said:


> I guess what works for some doesn't work for others, so what's your opinion on Mac versus Vista? I'd appreciate your input


In my opinion, Mac OS is a better experience than Vista. If you're a clean freak, you'll love the fact that Mac OS has a dock at the bottom of the screen to put application icons (thus keeping the desktop clean, with very few icons on it, or none if you prefer to put your files in the "documents" folder). Plus since Mac OS is based off of UNIX, you have the added benefit of the UNIX Terminal which can perform many advanced things. Also, some things (like iTunes) seem to run better on Mac OS. Also Mac OS comes with "iLife" which includes "iMovie" which is BY FAR a better video editing application than "Windows Movie Maker".

You can also use Apple Scripts (if you know how) to preform complicated tasks with just 1 press of a button.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

thanks a lot! I appreciate the info you've given me.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

do a fresh install with xp
if you are willing to switch you are going to lose everything anyway.
then post back and have flavalee do your settings and you will have a nice xp machine


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've already done a fresh install, I think I have a graphics problem though nothing is certain


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Dotty, as noted by _namenotfound_ he has to load xp/vista to run a particular application, this is something to keep in mind...if you have any favorite programs you will not be able to install them on a Mac ( unless you do what he did) or by a Mac version, also there are not as many Mac Applications...I think it is getting better.

has the PC ever been cleaned on the inside? I wonder if it is overheating, that can cause it to freeze or shut down. Often the grills get blocked with dust and the CPU cooling fins can get caked with dust...even worse if yu have animals. * even the video card can be affected


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

namenotfound said:


> And from my experience, Vista is more stable than XP (even though people have said the opposite.)


my company (we are global) and many others I have heard are not upgrading to Vista, we still purchase PC's with XP as a downgrade.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Ziggy1 said:


> my company (we are global) and many others I have heard are not upgrading to Vista, we still purchase PC's with XP as a downgrade.


When it comes to Windows, everyone has a different experience. But I've had a bluescreen on EVERY machine I've had XP installed in. I currently have Vista installed in 2 computers, and so far hasn't gotten a bluescreen in either one.

I prefer XP for it's layout and look, but for stability I think Vista improved XP's faults.


----------



## halloweennut (Jan 3, 2009)

I am a Mac fan boy admittedly, but is there a reason you're not looking at Linux? Ubuntu treats my ex-windows boxes well.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ziggy1 said:


> Dotty, as noted by _namenotfound_ he has to load xp/vista to run a particular application, this is something to keep in mind...if you have any favorite programs you will not be able to install them on a Mac ( unless you do what he did) or by a Mac version, also there are not as many Mac Applications...I think it is getting better.
> 
> has the PC ever been cleaned on the inside? I wonder if it is overheating, that can cause it to freeze or shut down. Often the grills get blocked with dust and the CPU cooling fins can get caked with dust...even worse if yu have animals. * even the video card can be affected


the pc has been recently cleaned when it was re formatted, I've tried several things to find out the cause of the constant rebooting but still can't find what the problem is, I'm getting so tired of it all, I just wanted a stable system, I've always had issues with XP and felt the need for a change
I would buy a Mac version if I thought it would suit my needs and be more stable, my brother is a pc know it all and seems to think it's something to do with the onboard graphics, it reboots itself when I'm not even doing anything and the screensaver is activated, I'm just totally fed up with it right now


----------



## octogenarian (Apr 26, 2006)

An old man's opinion, for what it is worth--

I recently posted on Craigslist asking for a free iMac if anyone had an old one that was in their way. Surprisingly, I got a free iMac.

Trying to learn how to operate a Mac after decades of Microsoft is no walk in the park (allthough my three grandsons swear by their Macs.) The problem with Apple is what makes Macs "safer" is that they are not as commonly used. But that also gives you fewer sources of help, etc.

Obviously you are frustrated with your Windows problems, but Microsoft is offering free support for SP3 users. You might check that out and see if they can solve your problems.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

thanks! I've only recently upgraded to SP3 and IE7 as I thought it might cure the problem but it hasn't so I don't think that's the issue, it could be hardware related I guess


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

octogenarian said:


> But that also gives you fewer sources of help, etc.


http://discussions.apple.com/index.jspa

Good place for Mac support 

*******

Btw, There were more Mac notebook computers sold in 2008 than any other brand notebook. So that's an improvement over previous years.


----------



## halloweennut (Jan 3, 2009)

I recently had the same problem with a new PC with XP on it. Screen would lock when it was idle then would eventually reboot. I found that the HD had bad sectors on it among other problems. I ran a demo version of HD Tune :http://www.hdtune.com/ to confirm the problems.
I replaced the hard drive. It's been stable ever since. This is a no cost way that may help out.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

thanks! I'm trying that programme out, I started doing an error scan, went out shopping and over an hour later when I returned it had stopped checking! did you run all the tests? if so, which one will show up problems? I'm assuming just this error test as some of the others are beyond me! giving me figures doesn't explain whether they're good or bad, I just want to see if there is a problem



namenotfound said:


> http://discussions.apple.com/index.jspa
> 
> Good place for Mac support
> 
> ...


thanks for the info, I'll check it out!


----------



## halloweennut (Jan 3, 2009)

I checked the health tab first and it showed problems, then did a slow scan. Their website stated that bad sectors may not show in the quick scan because of the way they are handled. My relocated sector count failed on health - looked similar to the example they have in the on-line docs.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

the error scan takes ages! it's like a slow defrag! I'm persevering with it hoping it'll help me diagnose the problem

finished scan, everything is ok, no problems found!


----------



## halloweennut (Jan 3, 2009)

Sigh... never is that easy is it. I tried another demo to force a lockup in the CPU and/or video card. 3Dmark06 This is a product for developers to test video performance it looks like. The machine with XP I was diagnosing was an entry level gaming machine. 
So I don't know if this one will be any help. However free is always good. http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark06/download/


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

If I were you I'd try installing something like Ubuntu Linux and see if that works for you. It's free and much better than Windows, and it's definitely worth a try. If you're still not happy with that, go with a Mac. I can't guarantee you'll never have problems, but I can guarantee than there will be very few. I've had my iMac running almost nonstop under heavy load ([email protected], webserver, heavy video editing, etc.) for well over a year without a single major crash and only 1 minor system error that was fixed simply by logging out and back in (not even rebooting completely). If you have an Apple store in your area, check one out there and get a feel for it.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

thanks! actually, my brother wants to try Linux on my machine so I think I'll give it a whirl! at least I can compare the two and see what's best for me, a Mac is also worthy of a look I feel


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

macfan777 said:


> If I were you I'd try installing something like Ubuntu Linux and see if that works for you.


I'm going to try it out now that you mentioned it...I have an older PC that has the min requirements. I've heard about it before but never looked into it....I like MS, but I like Free stuff even better


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I love free stuff too! good luck!


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

oooh the old mac vs pc argument.

Well personaly im a fan of Vista despite what everyone says about it.
If your thinking of moving to mac you'll probalby be very frustrated for the first few months until you figure it all out its a big change.

But my advise is to wait for Windows 7 (beta just released) i think MS are aiming for a Aug/Sep release date, and it promisses to be be better and faster then Vista and should run on lower spec machines better.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm already frustrated with XP! I'm looking at options so thanks for your info!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

namenotfound said:


> But I've had a bluescreen on EVERY machine I've had XP installed in. I currently have Vista installed in 2 computers, and so far hasn't gotten a bluescreen in either one.


Now that you mention it, my experience has been close to this except I don't own any systems that run Vista. I've seen at least ONE BSOD on almost every system running XP I've seen and I don't recall seeing one with Vista (at least not yet).

Peace...


----------

